# NGD Carvin DC800 #2 Gunmetal Gray Burst



## Galius (Jun 3, 2012)

My 2nd DC800 showed up a couple days ago and I was just now able to get outside to get some decently lit pictures....damn Michigan weather. I had planned on a fancy photo shoot but I got boned on that for now so I just took some quick pictures. 

Alder body
Med Jumbo SS Frets
Gunmetal Gray Metallic
Blackburst Edges
Natural Satin Back Of Neck
Flame Maple Neck
Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut







































A happy couple










I really like the attention they put into the blackburst. You can see the metallic all the way up the horns







Now that I have posted all of the pictures let me get down to a couple things I will be contacting Carvin about. While the thing plays just as good as my first one that was FLAWLESS im finding that it didnt seem they payed as much attention to detail. First there is a spot at the end of the base of the neck where it meets the body that something scraped against it and took the paint off down to the wood. Its pretty small but still.....





Next is the bridge pickup seems to have scratches/scuffs on the front of it. I tried to wipe them to see if they would come off but they done. Also you can see in the picture they scratched the bridge while intonating. I have seen this on even more expensive guitars, but I was surprised to see this since my first DC800 was flawless. I could let that part go but the scrape and bridge pickup bother me a bit. Im going to call Carvin Monday and get it taken care of. Anyone think I should make a fuss about the bridge?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 3, 2012)

Came out nicely, apart from the blemishes. Not a biggie, though...at least IMHO. Maybe you could have them swop the PU at least. If you get a third one, go for BE maple.


----------



## jbard (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks great. I'm guessing Carvin hasn't ran out of solid black ebony yet? The wait for my DC800 is already getting me a bit on edge, haha.


----------



## Galius (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah theyre not super bad flaws. I just had it on my workbench and the only time the scuffs on the pickup show up were outdoors in brigh sunlight. Im sure if I call carvin they will want me to send it back to touch up the scrape (its seriously tiny lol), but who knows. I could go for a small fund kickback (not sure if they do this) and touch it up myself and it will never be noticed again. 

Though ive pointed the small things out the awesomeness overshadows them all so much.

Im not sure i NEED a 3rd guitar, but if I do I think im going to buy a carvin neck and build one, or ive been GASsing for a Strictly 7 Solar 8. Now that im back up to a couple guitars after offing 4 other ones to buy these im thinking about trying out some Lace Deathbars


----------



## ra1der2 (Jun 3, 2012)

dude that neck flame is sweet  is the board ebony or rw?

I'd be more concerned with the bridge personally, that lack of care really bugs me. It's like a few minutes difference during setup to loosen the strings enough to not mar the bridge surface like that. 

Also, if they're only building 27" scales and have the exact same string sets on them, they should have a reference bridge and use that to set all the other ones up to before they are even on the guitars yet.

Sweet axes tho man congrats


----------



## Galius (Jun 3, 2012)

Ebony board


----------



## Cremated (Jun 3, 2012)

That thing is sick. Would've looked great with some mother of pearl inlays. Love the flame on the neck and the gun metal/black burst is amazing. Sucks about the blemishes though. I'm getting nervous for mine. I really hope it turned out how I had planned. I get it Tuesday. Possibly tomorrow! God, I'm nervous!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy fuck man, that flame is INCREDIBLE. Congrats!


----------



## Exit Existence (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat guitar is SEXY

Hows the satin neck?

I'm ready to order my DC700 with the exception of deciding on the back of neck finish. I'm also going to be getting flame maple so im glad i found this thread. I really dont have a super preference over necks, ive got a couple satin necks and a couple gloss necks and they dont bother me. I've played my friend's carvin with the tung oil and it was super smooth but im worried about it getting dirty ect.

Also since I'm getting a flamed neck like yours, I was worried about the grain not "popping" as much with satin but it looks real nice on yours!


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats!!! I love it, happy NGD!


----------



## renzoip (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks awesome, man. Congrats and happy NGD!


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 3, 2012)

beautiful pair


----------



## Exit Existence (Jun 3, 2012)

Got any close up or higher res shots of the satin back of the neck.
Im thinking thats what im going to get, couldnt find any pics of satin flame necks but you sold me on it!!


----------



## Galius (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the satin neck. Used to have a couple gloss necks so i love satin in comparison. The flame still pops perfectly hrough the satin. How much of a close up pic do you want?


----------



## Nautilus (Jun 3, 2012)

MUST....HAVE....CARVIN.....they're just outstandingly nice guitars


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 3, 2012)

Love the color scheme.
I'd say fix the fretboard thing with a black marker, and see if they'll exchange you bridge bucker for new flawless one. 
Can't see why they wouldn't do that.

edit; there's no way I'd send it back though, did you see that video of fed-ex tlc? I'm sure ups cares much more lol.


----------



## -42- (Jun 3, 2012)

I was waiting for someone to try this finish combination. I am not disappointed.


----------



## jbard (Jun 3, 2012)

I was wondering the same. I read his post on the DC800 thread and was wondering how close to a normal silverburst it would be... Looks as good as I had though it might.


----------



## jjcor (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice man!


----------



## Eclipse (Jun 3, 2012)

Another beautiful DC800. Carvin hasn't failed yet! And at the rate their going it's likely they won't!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jun 3, 2012)

beautiful!!! the neck is gorgeous!  kind of a bummer about the few blems though.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 3, 2012)

I love how the grass made the metallic grey look green, lol.

Sick 8 man, love it!


----------



## Galius (Jun 3, 2012)

SYLrules88 said:


> beautiful!!! the neck is gorgeous!  kind of a bummer about the few blems though.


 
I was on the fence about the extra cost for the flame neck but i think it was totally worth it. The "blems likely would never be seen by anyone other than me unless they were pointed out as i did lol. 

Just made love to it for about 5 hours at practice and it scorched as expected


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ohh, that finish reminds me of your old Schecter Damien Elite! Congratz on your new toy! If i were you i wouldn't care too much about the blems, but i'm not picky. I mean you spent $1000+ on a guitar i'd expect it to be FLAWLESS, but the blems aren't too bad.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 3, 2012)

Love that contrast. You sir have some good taste.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 3, 2012)

That is just so much awesome! Beautiful pair of guitars!


----------



## Galius (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! I contacted Albert at Carvin and its sounding like they should be taking care of me. If all goes as planned I will be perfectly content


----------



## Valennic (Jun 4, 2012)

This thing is sexy as hell, sucks about the blems though. 

I'm glad you chose that finish, because I was rather curious as to how it would look, and now I know! 

HNGD


----------



## Galius (Jun 4, 2012)

Valennic said:


> This thing is sexy as hell, sucks about the blems though.
> 
> I'm glad you chose that finish, because I was rather curious as to how it would look, and now I know!
> 
> HNGD


 
Thanks man. The blems will be blemless soon. Theyre sending me a new bridge and bridge pickup because of the scuffs and scratches and gave me $100 store credit. Im taking care of the paint scrape on the side of the neck myself as it will an insanely easy/cheap thing to take care of. Im very happy with their customer service


----------



## jon66 (Jun 5, 2012)

Glad to see their CS dept taking such good care of their customers. Congrats on the guitar too man, she's a head-turner for sure.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a great eight 

debating between getting this or waiting on the jackson eight (coming soon) 

how much was the hit on the wallet?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 5, 2012)

That's an awesome burst. And that neck is crazy, congrats


----------



## Galius (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words sirs! This one come out to about $1400 with the current promos. Figure $200 for the aesthetic effect of the neck itself though. You could do one with a plain maple neck and still have the looks and play ability to save a bit.


----------



## littledoc (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, I spec'd one out because I really like this finish, and it was under $1200. Most of the expense in Carvins comes from exotic woods, laminate necks, and figured tops. If you can forgo those things, which are just aesthetic anyway, then you're basically getting a high-end USA made guitar for the price of a nice import.


----------



## NixerX (Jun 5, 2012)

See i would not accept that blem..no way. I would like to think that carvin wouldnt accept it either.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats, man. I love the satin, flamed neck.

That's awesome how Carvin hooked you up. With customer service like that, they will definitely be hearing from me regarding a DC800 in the future.

Can you please post some vids or soundclips, dude?


----------



## Galius (Jun 5, 2012)

NixerX said:


> See i would not accept that blem..no way. I would like to think that carvin wouldnt accept it either.


 
By the time I change the parts they send me and easily fix the 1mm scrape it will be absolute perfect. I imagine I could sell the leftover parts to someone doing a home build as they are just fine, but nothing you would want on a new build like this. As far is im concerned Carvin made things more than even since like I said I can sell the parts, plus use my store credit for a few things I actually needed anyway. They were willing to take it back and do it themselves or even do a rebuild but im stoked with how the rest of the guitar is.



straightshreddd said:


> Congrats, man. I love the satin, flamed neck.
> 
> That's awesome how Carvin hooked you up. With customer service like that, they will definitely be hearing from me regarding a DC800 in the future.
> 
> Can you please post some vids or soundclips, dude?


 
I was hoping the neck would pop the way it does. Im new to dealing with Carvin but so far im very satisfied. I dont really have any way to record at the moment. I have a Vetta II on the way so maybe when I get it and figure out how to work it I will try lol.


----------



## ziggystarpuff (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting the update on customer service, mine had a barely crooked 12th fret inlay and a hairline scratch on the pup so I called and mentioned you and they offered me credit but I asked for a new bridge pup instead that I will install in the neck to balance out the output since the bridge is hot as hell and the neck sounds amazing but I want balance, Thanks again Galius.


----------



## Chris O (Jun 15, 2012)

LOVE the burst! HNGD!!


----------



## XxSilverburstDiezelxX (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't believe no ones asked.. Galius Which one is rocking harder homie?


----------



## Galius (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! To be honest they play pretty much alike. The claro one has a bit higher action but not too bad. They sound so close its hard to make a comparison.


----------



## Heroin (Jun 17, 2012)

hngd! too bad they don't have that finish for the DC700's


----------



## Galius (Jun 18, 2012)

Heroin said:


> hngd! too bad they don't have that finish for the DC700's


 
Im sure they do in the guitar builder. Just gunmetal gray and add blackburst edges.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jun 25, 2012)

Holy hell, this looks damn lovely. Dat burst. Happy NGD man!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 25, 2012)

I approve


----------



## CharliePark (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't believe how incredible that flame is even with a satin finish!?! This is the first silverburst guitar that I've liked the look of, congrats.


----------

